# stock muffler



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi i'm travis i'm new to the site and i was wanting to just change my stock mufflers off my 06 and was wondering what kind of muffler you would prefer!! i like the flowmaster and the magnaflow. where would be a good place and price to buy them thanks.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have the magnaflow kit and i hate it I would get borla i heard one and it sounds so much better than a magnaflow as far as flowmaster i would not put that on my car i think they sound best on trucks only


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

travy082 said:


> hi i'm travis i'm new to the site and i was wanting to just change my stock mufflers off my 06 and was wondering what kind of muffler you would prefer!! i like the flowmaster and the magnaflow. where would be a good place and price to buy them thanks.



I purchased the new Flowmaster Super 44 Series and deleted resonator with straight pipes. It sounds awesome. Speeds above 55 there is no drone at all, purs like a ***** cat. At idle, it almost sounds like it has a real mild cam. It may be the tune dont know. Real happy with the new flows. $76.00 a piece ordered from local NAPA store and they have a black finish. I have video clips on this forum of the flows. Pics were done with a regular Kodak digital camera. It does sound even better in person!!!!!

I have heard the Borla's and Corsa systems, real mild. The magnaflows are packed with a sound deadening material that will eventually burn out like old glass packs(from what I've been told).


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I just put a Corsa Sport catback on mine, it fit perfect, and sounds awesome, It cost a little more, but you get what you pay for :cool


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I have the MagnaFlows which sound great, but they are not very loud.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all are good. its just a matter of how you want yours to sound. ie american musle get flows or magnaflow. send some one to the doctor with bleeding ears, get Lound mouth I or LM II. i have the magnaflow catback and at first it sounded less then stock. but put a few miles on it and it got a little lounder. it still was not lound enough for me so instead of getting rid of it and lose$$, i got cut-outs that i can controll arty:


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks guy's for the info i appreciate it!! i just plan on changing the mufflers for rite now so hopefully it won't be to much work for the guys at the muffler shop!!


----------

